# PEFS and Hidden Directories



## BawdyAnarchist (Sep 25, 2020)

Just discovered pefs.  Quite the simple but elegant and robust solution.  I mucked around with Veracrypt in a jail for an hour, but it simply didn't want to work, and I didn't want to try to make it work.  Something about a file in /tmp not being created.  Yet I digress...

PEFS mentions in man page an arbitrary number of child keys in the keychain, leaving the possibility for similar funtionality as "hidden volumes."  The question is, a hypothetical attacker would check the directory size, demand your key, and then see that the file/directory sizes revealed by the key falls short of the total filesize.  ... correct?  Meaning they would know there is another parent key.  Just trying to make sure I understand this correctly.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 25, 2020)

Chances are slim to get an answer on your question here, you should ask the author:








						PEFS - Private Encrypted File System
					

PEFS is a kernel level stacked cryptographic file system for FreeBSD. It is open source project distributed under the BSD license.




					pefs.io


----------

